# Samba Very Slow, Frequently stalled.

## haneulso

My samba machine is very slow, when the machine is sending data and receiving between linux machine and linux machine. Furthermore, window vista machine can not fine my linux samba machine.

My samba.conf is below.

What's problem.

```

# Samba config file created using SWAT

# from 127.0.0.1 (127.0.0.1)

# Date: 2007/10/10 06:24:01

[global]

   dos charset = CP850

   unix charset = UTF-8

   display charset = LOCALE

   workgroup = HANEULSO

   netbios name = SAMBA

   netbios aliases = 

   netbios scope = 

   server string = Samba Server %v

   interfaces = 

   bind interfaces only = No

   security = USER

   auth methods = 

   encrypt passwords = Yes

   update encrypted = No

   client schannel = Auto

   server schannel = Auto

   allow trusted domains = Yes

   map to guest = Bad User

   null passwords = No

   obey pam restrictions = No

   password server = *

   smb passwd file = /var/lib/samba/private/smbpasswd

   private dir = /var/lib/samba/private

   passdb backend = smbpasswd

   algorithmic rid base = 1000

   root directory = 

   guest account = nobody

   enable privileges = Yes

   pam password change = No

   passwd program = 

   passwd chat = *new*password* %n\n *new*password* %n\n *changed*

   passwd chat debug = No

   passwd chat timeout = 2

   check password script = 

   username map = /etc/samba/smbusers

   password level = 0

   username level = 0

   unix password sync = No

   restrict anonymous = 0

   lanman auth = Yes

   ntlm auth = Yes

   client NTLMv2 auth = No

   client lanman auth = Yes

   client plaintext auth = Yes

   preload modules = 

   use kerberos keytab = No

   log level = 0

   syslog = 1

   syslog only = No

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

   max log size = 2000

   debug timestamp = Yes

   debug hires timestamp = No

   debug pid = No

   debug uid = No

   enable core files = Yes

   smb ports = 445 139

   large readwrite = Yes

   max protocol = NT1

   min protocol = CORE

   read bmpx = No

   read raw = Yes

   write raw = Yes

   disable netbios = No

   reset on zero vc = No

   acl compatibility = winnt

   defer sharing violations = Yes

   nt pipe support = Yes

   nt status support = Yes

   announce version = 4.9

   announce as = NT

   max mux = 50

   max xmit = 16644

   name resolve order = lmhosts wins host bcast

   max ttl = 259200

   max wins ttl = 518400

   min wins ttl = 21600

   time server = No

   unix extensions = Yes

   use spnego = Yes

   client signing = auto

   server signing = auto

   client use spnego = Yes

   enable asu support = No

   svcctl list = 

   deadtime = 0

   getwd cache = Yes

   keepalive = 300

   kernel change notify = Yes

   fam change notify = Yes

   lpq cache time = 30

   max smbd processes = 0

   paranoid server security = Yes

   max disk size = 0

   max open files = 10000

   open files database hash size = 10007

   socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_SNDBUF=8192 SO_RCVBUF=8192

   use mmap = Yes

   hostname lookups = No

   name cache timeout = 660

   load printers = Yes

   printcap cache time = 750

   printcap name = 

   cups server = 

   iprint server = 

   disable spoolss = No

   addport command = 

   enumports command = 

   addprinter command = 

   deleteprinter command = 

   show add printer wizard = Yes

   os2 driver map = 

   mangling method = hash2

   mangle prefix = 1

   max stat cache size = 0

   stat cache = Yes

   machine password timeout = 604800

   add user script = 

   rename user script = 

   delete user script = 

   add group script = 

   delete group script = 

   add user to group script = 

   delete user from group script = 

   set primary group script = 

   add machine script = 

   shutdown script = 

   abort shutdown script = 

   username map script = 

   logon script = 

   logon path = \\%N\%U\profile

   logon drive = 

   logon home = \\%N\%U

   domain logons = No

   os level = 20

   lm announce = Auto

   lm interval = 60

   preferred master = No

   local master = No

   domain master = No

   browse list = Yes

   enhanced browsing = Yes

   dns proxy = No

   wins proxy = No

   wins server = 

   wins support = No

   wins hook = 

   kernel oplocks = Yes

   lock spin count = 3

   lock spin time = 10

   oplock break wait time = 0

   ldap admin dn = 

   ldap delete dn = No

   ldap group suffix = 

   ldap idmap suffix = 

   ldap machine suffix = 

   ldap passwd sync = no

   ldap replication sleep = 1000

   ldap suffix = 

   ldap ssl = no

   ldap timeout = 15

   ldap page size = 1024

   ldap user suffix = 

   add share command = 

   change share command = 

   delete share command = 

   eventlog list = 

   config file = 

   preload = 

   lock directory = /var/cache/samba

   pid directory = /var/run/samba

   utmp directory = 

   wtmp directory = 

   utmp = No

   default service = 

   message command = 

   get quota command = 

   set quota command = 

   remote announce = 

   remote browse sync = 

   socket address = 0.0.0.0

   homedir map = 

   afs username map = 

   afs token lifetime = 604800

   log nt token command = 

   time offset = 0

   NIS homedir = No

   usershare allow guests = No

   usershare max shares = 0

   usershare owner only = Yes

   usershare path = /var/cache/samba/usershares

   usershare prefix allow list = 

   usershare prefix deny list = 

   usershare template share = 

   panic action = 

   host msdfs = Yes

   passdb expand explicit = No

   idmap backend = 

   idmap uid = 

   idmap gid = 

   template homedir = /home/%D/%U

   template shell = /bin/false

   winbind separator = \

   winbind cache time = 300

   winbind enum users = No

   winbind enum groups = No

   winbind use default domain = No

   winbind trusted domains only = No

   winbind nested groups = Yes

   winbind nss info = template

   winbind refresh tickets = No

   winbind offline logon = No

   comment = 

   path = 

   username = 

   invalid users = 

   valid users = 

   admin users = 

   read list = 

   write list = 

   printer admin = 

   force user = 

   force group = 

   read only = Yes

   acl check permissions = Yes

   acl group control = No

   acl map full control = Yes

   create mask = 0744

   force create mode = 00

   security mask = 0777

   force security mode = 00

   directory mask = 0755

   force directory mode = 00

   directory security mask = 0777

   force directory security mode = 00

   force unknown acl user = No

   inherit permissions = No

   inherit acls = No

   inherit owner = No

   guest only = No

   guest ok = No

   only user = No

   hosts allow = 192.168.1.

   hosts deny = 

   allocation roundup size = 1048576

   aio read size = 0

   aio write size = 0

   aio write behind = 

   ea support = No

   nt acl support = Yes

   profile acls = No

   map acl inherit = No

   afs share = No

   block size = 1024

   change notify timeout = 60

   max connections = 0

   min print space = 0

   strict allocate = No

   strict sync = No

   sync always = No

   use sendfile = No

   write cache size = 0

   max reported print jobs = 0

   max print jobs = 1000

   printable = No

   printing = cups

   cups options = 

   print command = 

   lpq command = %p

   lprm command = 

   lppause command = 

   lpresume command = 

   queuepause command = 

   queueresume command = 

   printer name = 

   use client driver = No

   default devmode = Yes

   force printername = No

   default case = lower

   case sensitive = Auto

   preserve case = Yes

   short preserve case = Yes

   mangling char = ~

   hide dot files = Yes

   hide special files = No

   hide unreadable = No

   hide unwriteable files = No

   delete veto files = No

   veto files = 

   hide files = 

   veto oplock files = 

   map archive = Yes

   map hidden = No

   map system = No

   map readonly = yes

   mangled names = Yes

   mangled map = 

   store dos attributes = No

   dmapi support = No

   browseable = Yes

   blocking locks = Yes

   csc policy = manual

   fake oplocks = No

   locking = Yes

   oplocks = Yes

   level2 oplocks = Yes

   oplock contention limit = 2

   posix locking = Yes

   strict locking = Auto

   share modes = Yes

   dfree cache time = 0

   dfree command = 

   copy = 

   include = 

   preexec = 

   preexec close = No

   postexec = 

   root preexec = 

   root preexec close = No

   root postexec = 

   available = Yes

   volume = 

   fstype = NTFS

   set directory = No

   wide links = Yes

   follow symlinks = Yes

   dont descend = 

   magic script = 

   magic output = 

   delete readonly = No

   dos filemode = No

   dos filetimes = Yes

   dos filetime resolution = No

   fake directory create times = No

   vfs objects = 

   msdfs root = Yes

   msdfs proxy = 

[Data]

   path = /home/chae

   valid users = chae

   read only = No

   create mask = 0644

```

Thanks.

----------

## G F0rce 1

Okay that looks really extend. Take a look at my configuration. It is much smaller and more clearer. It is derived from the smb.conf.example that comes standard with smb when emerging it.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [global]
> 
> workgroup = WORKGROUP
> ...

 

----------

## haneulso

I questioned about my samba problem.

```

http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-597002-highlight-.html

```

And I rewrite my smb.conf like below.

```

[global]

       workgroup = Haneulso

       netbios name = SAMBA

       server string = Samba Server %v

       map to guest = Bad User

       log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

       max log size = 2000

       socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

       preferred master = No

       local master = No

       dns proxy = No

       security = User

[Data]

       path = /home/chae

       valid users = chae

       read only = No

       create mask = 0644

       directory mask = 0755

```

So I can transfer my linux machine data to other linux machine.

Strangely, when I connect via wireless internet, I can download data via samba.

But I connect via wire internet, I cannot download data via smaba.

So I was confused.

The other question.

Is there any limitation of file size for samba transfer?

----------

## nixnut

merged above post here.

----------

